# Tanganyika and Malawi setups, what do you think?



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hi all,

My bf and I just rescape our 120L and our 70L tanks. These will now be grow out tanks so we can get 2 300L tanks for both setups but for now these are their home.

This is the Tanganyika setup








The occupants are;
8x Julidrochromis Dickifeldi's
4X Black Calvus
5x Lamprologus brevis (Ikola)
3x Neolamprologus brichardi

Malawi setup








This is still empty as it's still cycling. This will house juvie lab and demasoni's.

What do you guys think?


----------



## venustus19 (Aug 30, 2007)

nice set-ups... i def like the tang tank better than the malawi...
the malawi tank needs something IMO, but i just can't pin point it. probably do not want it to look like the tang tank, but maybe 2 rock piles instead of one, and one needs to be higher then the other so it wouldn't look like a flat line... but again, might not want it to resemble the tang tank.


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

With you saying that, I was thinking something on the same line but it's a small tank and it's only for them to grow out in.

I might try and sort something out while it's still cycling.

On a lighter note we have just been out and brought ourselves 5 Tropheus Duboisi (Pemba) and another Neolamprologus brichardi.


----------

